# Help needed for treating McMansion for stereo



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking for room treatment suggestions for improving 2 channel listening experience.

Statement of Problems;
I have a McMansion, with all the good, and bad, that implies. My 1st floor family room is both my HT room, and in last year, I've put together a 2 channel system seperate from the HT. The HT is along 1 wall, the speakers for 2 channel at a right angle to the tv screen. I have the 4 foot 'bump-out' of fireplace, the front plane of my speakers are almost exactly on the dotted line shown on the floorplan diagram, the back of speakers are 36" from wall behind them, and the width of the fireplace apart, 64". One dimension not shown is height, all ceilings 9', but family room is sunken, so add 7". 

1 - How to address reflections from the left speaker bouncing off of the tv screen and glass doors to HT rack?

2 - Same for glass fronted fireplace behind, and between the speakers.

3 - Family room is wide-open to all of 1st floor, and adjacent living room is open to 2nd floor.


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

The sub from my HT is beside my 2 channel listening chair, the sub isn't used for 2 channel, but I ran REW back a year or so on it, to get an idea of the room in the bottom end;

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/11977-1st-attempt-use-rew-svs-pb12-2-a-3.html


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Across the front, here's what we have;

pic 1 - the front stage

pic 2 - the left speaker, with the front of my HT right next to it.

pic 3 - the right speaker is seperated from eating area and kitchen by a chest high dasher.


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Finally, my seat which is against the wall opposite the fireplace. I've tried pulling it into the room to make an equilateral triangle with the speakers, and not sure sound is any better. Obviously, now that I've settled on my system components, I have to address seating as well as room treatments. I'm leaning towards keeping the chair where it is, in a 'far-field' arrangement, and using the Master Set procedure to position the speakers, but again, I'm open to suggestions.

To the right of the chair you're looking into the living room which is open to the second floor.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Some portable/movable absorption is in order here, but I'm not sure why you want the 2 systems in 1 room.

Dan


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

The only other room I have is the livingroom, and that presents it's own challenge. Put speakers up against the bare wall, the deep red wall to far right in post #4, and that puts the listening chair in front of my front door. That's not really satisfactory.

What type of portable units are you thinking of? Can these be purchased or diy, or both. I already assumed something movable would need to go in front of the fireplace, where else?


----------

